# can wife work on spouse visa when husband lost job?



## geethgubi (Jul 30, 2010)

I am on spouse visa and my husband's contract is ending this october. We have the visa stamped till Sep 2013. So can I work even when my husband'd contract is ended till sep 2013?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

geethgubi said:


> I am on spouse visa and my husband's contract is ending this october. We have the visa stamped till Sep 2013. So can I work even when my husband'd contract is ended till sep 2013?


Is it a 457 visa your husband is on?
And if so, his visa is only valid for as long as he has an employer sponsor.
He should be looking for a new employer sponsor if his contract with the existing employer is to end.
He should also notify Immi as soon as his employment with a sponsor ceases and they will advise that he'll have 28 days to find a new employer, a different type of visa or leave Australia.
The same will apply to yourself.


----------



## geethgubi (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you so much for your reply


----------

